# Men's work..........pooie, I can do it too :)



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Just thought I'd share my 'oohh, I'm chuffed with myself' mode 

For the first time in my life I have laid a laminate floor .......... and it looks ace .

8) 8) 8) 
   
  

Hev x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

We want piccies  Did you take the skirting aff and do it properly in the end? :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes come on lets see the pics I think it looks better with the matching edge


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Hev said:


> For the first time in my life I have laid a laminate floor ..........
> 
> Hev x


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

ahem....  sorry :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dee said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in my life I have laid a laminate floor ..........
> ...


trust you to take it that way :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> We want piccies  Did you take the skirting aff and do it properly in the end? :wink:


Thought you asked Hev if she took her skirty off and laid it good and proper!   :-*

Let's see the piccies Hev and well done to you  :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

dee said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in my life I have laid a laminate floor ..........
> ...


Shame on you Dee :roll:, you bad boy :!: :!: :!:



Dotti said:


> Thought you asked Hev if she took her skirty off and laid it good and proper!


The skirty stayed on ....... discovered afterwards that I should have used protection though  (knee protectors of course :roll

I post some pics later - maw an paw are away with my digi camera just now :?

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Well done m'dear...ready to move on and improve your DIY skills? Good, let me know when your next up my way and you can have a go at garage floor repairs and painting :wink:

I'm sure you'll find it every bit as satisfying as laying lami' floors :lol:

Dave


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Well done m'dear...ready to move on and improve your DIY skills? Good, let me know when your next up my way and you can have a go at garage floor repairs and painting :wink:
> 
> I'm sure you'll find it every bit as satisfying as laying lami' floors :lol:
> 
> Dave


Well I noticed that someone suggested tiling it - I'm a dab hand at that (first attempt at it was doing the kitchen..... and not a single broken one ), painting is a speciality too ............ although not everybody can picture my colour schemes in the same light I do :roll: - when I described my latest colour scheme to my dad, he said it sounded like a chinese resturant! :? Floor repairs....... hmmm, can I suggest expanding foam?........ I love that stuff 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev said:


> ...although not everybody can picture my colour schemes in the same light I do :roll:


Sounds as though J's tastes are similarly "bad" :wink: - destroyed the kitchen  
Even the digi camera rebelled when trying to take a pic :lol:

Good days shopping with Gill?

Dave


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ...although not everybody can picture my colour schemes in the same light I do :roll:
> ...


lol - sounds familiar ......... in my last house, I was fed up with white ceilings, so umm......... I had a checkerboard effect on the ceiling with orange and white!!!!!!!! I did feel a little sorry for the new owners  :lol:



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Good days shopping with Gill?


Don't want to steal her thunder but............ 
<whisper> she's a happy bunny, gorgeous black MX-5 8), she'll be showing it off at the Feb meet :wink: 

Hev x


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

So what laminate did you use Hev? Real wood or part wood? Click lock stuff?

We've just priced up for our lounge & hall - Â£950!!  But it is proper wood, well 15mm floor with a 5mm layer of real wood.

Bec


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

bec21tt said:


> So what laminate did you use Hev? Real wood or part wood? Click lock stuff?
> 
> We've just priced up for our lounge & hall - Â£950!!  But it is proper wood, well 15mm floor with a 5mm layer of real wood.
> 
> Bec


Have to admit, I did it on the cheap - Ikea stuff (click) 

I have every intention of attempting the kitchen/dining area so I thought I'd have a go at the hallway first (smaller area therefore if I made a complete cod of it, it wouldn't have been a costly mistake). The whole lot cost me Â£50 

  

Hev x


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Bargain!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well done Hev - sounds like you got a bargain. Not sure about the checkerboard effect on the ceiling though.... :?

We did our dining room recently - about 16m2 in 18mm solid wood birch. Cost us Â£365 for the flooring and Â£200 for a joiner to fit it. Looks lovely though.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good Hev but Â£50 seems mighty expensive... we layed a hardboard floor in my kitchen extension yesterday and the materials cost about Â£15.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

but that was everything - underlay, flooring, edging strips, new saw (cos old one was not as sharp as it used to be - it had suffered when I floored my loft last year :roll

Hev x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Absolute bargain then 

But we're still waiting for photographs... come on Hev


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Have patience :roll:

Hev x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BTW mine ended up looking like this:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

very nice 

BTW, did you get the cushions to match the pooches? :roll: - now they can sleep on the sofa and blend with the surroundings :lol:

Hev x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hev said:


> very nice
> 
> BTW, did you get the cushions to match the pooches? :roll: - now they can sleep on the sofa and blend with the surroundings :lol:
> 
> Hev x


...or perhaps I had them made from Dalmatian puppy fur  :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

You horrible man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Is that an Egg hiding up in the corner ?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Well done Hev, now for tiling the roof 

Still no pictures I notice :?:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Is that an Egg hiding up in the corner ?


Yeah - you can also see the centre rear Egg reflected in the mirror. 3rd rear is (of course) in the far left corner...

6.1 Kef Eggs... such a shame its not a detatched house like my last one!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What have men and laminate floors got in common?

Lay them properly the first time and you can walk all over them for the rest of your life...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Kell said:


> What have men and laminate floors got in common?
> 
> Lay them properly the first time and you can walk all over them for the rest of your life...


Brilliant..............laugh, I nearly peed myself


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Brilliant..............laugh, I nearly peed myself


You might want to have a look at this .................
http://www.arizona.free-online.co.uk/men.htm

Especially for those humorus moments 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant..............laugh, I nearly peed myself
> ...


Pampers for men


----------



## 5 cw (Sep 27, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


after 15 pints of larger, ideal


----------

